# PW cases on sale



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon cases for Kindle Paperwhite on sale for $27.99 . . . all colors seem to be on sale. It's billed as part of their 'deal of the day' so not sure how long it will last.

FWIW, these are decent cases -- nicely textured, side open so it's like holding a book, but does flip all the way around.


----------

